

Trial signup forms: less is more - faulkner8
http://brendanschwartz.com/post/1498978839/less-is-more-a-better-free-trial-form

======
citizenkeys
...yes.

I do contract work all the time where I end up in arguments over how simple
the sign-up form should be. Common sense suggests that people that have never
heard of your company aren't going to give you all their personal information
immediately. Another way of referring to this is "gradual engagement".

Here is a good article on how Twitter gained all its users simply by making
better use of gradual engagement: <http://www.lukew.com/ff/entry.asp?1128>

